# Sarcosine/NAC diary!



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just starting sarcosine today, will potentially add NAC later depending on how things go. Have taken 500mg just after waking up. Several hours later I'm feeling maybe 3-5% better although it's hard to tell. Definitely very subtly 'different' and ever so slightly more in my own body, I'd say. Will keep this thread for my own updates but also open in case you guys have anything to add. Cheers!


----------



## ohmanigottathink (Aug 12, 2016)

This seems like a winner interms of the physiology behind it. Im getting in some sarcosine/nac soon. currently trying glycine/ d-serine to try get some function back to those dodgy NMDARs. Out of interest, how did your dp kick in?


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Have stopped sarcosine for three days as feeling very nauseous. Physical symptoms have stayed that little bit better since I've stopped! Nausea seems to be less now too.


----------

